# These Stink



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2012)

The insects, that is. They're stink bugs, and I detest them. But I was absolutely desperate to do some macro work yesterday, and I was also exhausted, so I just didn't have the energy to hang around outside for more than a few minutes. I looked everywhere for something interesting to shoot--found what at first glance seemed like a kinda cool spider, but on closer inspection turned out to be the underside of a very dead spider.

Then I found this. UGH. I really, really detest stink bugs. The last two years they have been absolutely out of control around here, and they get into your house and come flying at you out of nowhere. I found one once that had crawled up into the sleeve of my jacket!! That's when I declared war on the things--but of course, you can't just step on 'em and kill 'em, because...well, because, THEY STINK when you kill them. It's awful.
I've taken to spraying them with wasp spray when I find them inside.

But this one was outside. And, as I mentioned, I was desperate. So I just shot it.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 12, 2012)

Not as much as my farts


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, I really like the second one


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice shots, Sharon! I'd be happy if I had taken those!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job!   :thumbsup:


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Wow, I really like the second one





cgipson1 said:


> Nice shots, Sharon! I'd be happy if I had taken those!





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice job!   :thumbsup:



Thanks, all! And Charlie--wow, that's really saying something; thank you!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice Sharon 
The second shows off his underside very nicely .


----------



## sm4him (Sep 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Nice Sharon
> The second shows off his underside very nicely .



Thanks, PixelRabbit! I have to admit, I was kinda surprised by how cool looking they are. Their backs are really pretty cool too; now I'm gonna have to purposely find one of them and get some decent shots of their backs! Cr*p--If only I didn't loathe them so.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you come up with, and if I can suck it up and do spiders, you can do these little stinkers


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 13, 2012)

These are great shots! Those little buggers drive me nuts; have to keep the baby from eating them!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 13, 2012)

Excellent!! :thumbup:


----------



## sm4him (Sep 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with, and if I can suck it up and do spiders, you can do these little stinkers



Fair enough. But, if I find them in my house, I'm still gonna spray 'em with wasp poision... 



jowensphoto said:


> These are great shots! Those little buggers drive me nuts; have to keep the baby from eating them!



OH, GROSS!!! That's a whole new level of disgusting to add to the mix! :lmao:  If I'd ever seen one of my kids trying to eat one of these things, I think I would have been tossing my cookies... uke:
While stink bugs have always been pretty common around here, I don't remember them EVER being as bad as they've been the last two years or so. I never saw a single one inside the house when my kids were little. Back then, it seemed to be the ladybugs--I once found over 100 ladybugs in the light fixture in the boys' playroom...


----------

